# How to deal with oily face in the front of computer?



## carolinaw (Nov 21, 2011)

Because of my job, I have to sit before the computer and work the whole day. Less than half a day, my face is oily and looks digusted. I try to keep moisturizing but nothing changes. I don't know what to do.

Any advice? thanks in advance.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you wear foundation?  If you do, wear a primer underneath.  It keeps oiliness at bay all day long.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 22, 2011)

Oily skin is probably not due to the computer, btw.  Some people just have oily skin.

Keep in mind that dry skin (lacking water/moisture) is a different issue from oily skin, so it makes sense that adding moisturizer might not be solving your problem.

Do you use any facial products? (skincare, makeup) it might help people give you recommendations on different products based on what you are already familiar with.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2011)

If you have oily skin, reapplying moisturizer is probably only going to make your skin more oily.

I like the idea of wearing primer under the foundation or powder, depending on your make up routine.

You could also try apply Milk of Magnesia, instead of primer, as discussed in a very recent thread.

Also, try exfoliating more often. This is the time of year where we have changes in hair and skin cell cell losses.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with Diva, wear a primer and maybe keep a pck of blotting papers at your computer


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am also getting annoyed with this oily skin.  It makes my makeup slip...and the weather in Singapore is a killer.  I do use a primer, mostly mineral makeup ones but I dun see them controlling my oil so much.  I do use light moisturiser though but dun know why it just becomes oily.  I did try using aloe vera gel with a moisturiser and apply but still same results.  I am just fedup with this...huh!!!  I dun think I can afford any high end oil control products for now...so do i have to live with it..ahhhgggggrrrrr.....  My skin care regime is totally taken care off...so not much of a prob from there. 

Anything to add on ladies...

Thanks


----------



## katana (Nov 22, 2011)

I find that using a moisturizer increases the oil on my face and skin.

Blotting papers are best especially if you are wearing makeup. If not, then rinsing your face will refreshen your skin.

I think the oil in your skin is due to hormones, but there can be other factors. I know for me since being pregnant my skin has changed greatly. I get oily skin on my face now as well as I break out WAY more often.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 22, 2011)

If it is a moisturizer you use, is it oil-free or is it oily?


----------



## carolinaw (Nov 23, 2011)

I use oil-controlled facial cleanser and moisturizing products. I choose moisturizing products because I read a artcle that if skin lacks of water, it will be oily. I don't know if computer makes my face more oily, but it is more oliy when i use computer.

and I tried exfoliating one time each week because it will hurt my skin if I use more often on my thin face skin.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm curious if anything else was introduced into your life, the same time you started sitting in front on your computer - new birth control or another prescription. Also, computer mouse are horrendous for harbouring bacteria - do you clean yours regularly. Does anyone else sit at your work station?

I've battled acne for more than 30 years - I have never heard of skin lacking water equates to oily skin.

Oily skin is caused by oil glands being over active, hormones, blocked pores. In my case, heat and humidity also has the affect of increasing oil production.

You will drive yourself crazy reading "beauty articles" that can't substantiate anything they claim.

When in doubt, always talk with your physician to get facts.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 23, 2011)

Some young people do indeed have naturally oily skin but often overactive sebaceous glands are symptomatic of something awry in the routine or lifestyle. If the OP's skin is telling her it needs oil then I see no logic in 'prescribing' oil-free products. In fact many girls with greasy skin or acne switching to the Oil Cleansing Method report a_ less _oily, more hydrated, clear luminous complexion.

The oil control and exfoliation products could well be contributing to the problem: dehydrated or irritated skin may be stimulated to produce more oil to protect itself from the elements or from harsh skincare products. Moisturisers may stop your skin from feeling less tight, but they cannot completely replace the skin's natural protective acid mantle and sebum nor do they necessarily supply water - depends if they are emollient or humectant based or contain a balance of both. Try a cleansing method that respects the skin's natural pH (~5.5) and does not contain mattifiers, alcohol, astringents, acne fighting ingredients or foaming surfactants. If your moisturiser contains humectants layer an emollient product based on natural oils or lanolin over the top; avoid petrolatum or mineral oil.

The computer is a red herring IMO, there is something else in your workday skincare routine or office environment that is putting your sebaceous glands on overdrive. Is your desk close to an air conditioning unit or space heater? Are you eating a healthy breakfast before you start work and taking in plenty of fluids thereafter? Is your job very stressful or are you snacking on junk food? Are you resting your cheeks or chin in your hands or is your hair touching your face? Do you wear cosmetics to work that you do not use on your leisure days?
 



> Originally Posted by *carolinaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use oil-controlled facial cleanser and moisturizing products. I choose moisturizing products because I read a artcle that if skin lacks of water, it will be oily. I don't know if computer makes my face more oily, but it is more oliy when i use computer.
> 
> and I tried exfoliating one time each week because it will hurt my skin if I use more often on my thin face skin.


----------



## carolinaw (Nov 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious if anything else was introduced into your life, the same time you started sitting in front on your computer - new birth control or another prescription. Also, computer mouse are horrendous for harbouring bacteria - do you clean yours regularly. Does anyone else sit at your work station?
> 
> ...



Okay, you win, dragonfly lady. I have no idea about if it computer cause more oily. Just speak out my thoughts because I do feel this more oily before computer. OMG, maybe I should question the computer or listen to its grievance.

Back to the subject, I clean my face everyday and follow the guidlines of saleman. I think the oily contition gets more and more serious, so I come here. i know you ladies must help me a lot.

And, firefox7275, everyday I have regular breakfast and eat more fruits. No matter where I sit in office I have the same feeling, oily because we have change the set several time. A little stress for me to work, but I don't buy and eat any snacks as I don't wanna be fat again. If there is need to go out, I make up. One thing you are right, I like put my face in my hand and my hair covers the whole forhead, not the face. So what's the matter? Is it related?


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 24, 2011)

So it is not only in front of the computer it is your entire work environment? Is the whole place air conditioned, overheated and/ or are you getting sweaty? Your hair or hand could be transferring the oil around, or residues of hand wash/ cream or hair styling products could be irritating your skin and causing it to produce more oil. However my money is still on the oil control and oxfoliation products playing a role.

What do you mean by "fat again", have you been overweight before? If so are you currently eating a balanced diet that consistently meets or exceeds all of your government's recommendations for healthy eating or are you omitting food groups? Oil production can be a sign the skin is stressed, this can be from products or from something in your lifestyle including a restrictive or unbalanced diet.



> Originally Posted by *carolinaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And, firefox7275, everyday I have regular breakfast and eat more fruits. No matter where I sit in office I have the same feeling, oily because we have change the set several time. A little stress for me to work, but I don't buy and eat any snacks as I don't wanna be fat again. If there is need to go out, I make up. One thing you are right, I like put my face in my hand and my hair covers the whole forhead, not the face. So what's the matter? Is it related?


----------



## carolinaw (Nov 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it is not only in front of the computer it is your entire work environment? Is the whole place air conditioned, overheated and/ or are you getting sweaty? Your hair or hand could be transferring the oil around, or residues of hand wash/ cream or hair styling products could be irritating your skin and causing it to produce more oil. However my money is still on the oil control and oxfoliation products playing a role.
> 
> What do you mean by "fat again", have you been overweight before? If so are you currently eating a balanced diet that consistently meets or exceeds all of your government's recommendations for healthy eating or are you omitting food groups? Oil production can be a sign the skin is stressed, this can be from products or from something in your lifestyle including a restrictive or unbalanced diet.


I don't know if my work environment makes me more oily, but I believe oil caused by my disorder skin more than the work space. I have regular diet except I don't like meat.

And another problem, i don't know whether I could call them "pimples" on my T section. How to deal with them?


----------



## Ricci (Nov 27, 2011)

Try a oil face blotter for a temporary quick relief. Mary Kay has the soft papers, I find other brand are way too rough on my face. Sorry I couldn't be much more help


----------



## carolinaw (Nov 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try a oil face blotter for a temporary quick relief. Mary Kay has the soft papers, I find other brand are way too rough on my face. Sorry I couldn't be much more help



Many thanks. i am keep my face not much oily with blotter now. It is not a good way to keep long. i am still listening to yours idea.


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 5, 2011)

How to deal with oily face in the front of computer?, this is really a big problem fro me . thanks for your suggest


----------



## TonyCroesus (Feb 14, 2022)

I know this is an old post, but the OP is right. I hope things have gotten better. If you found a solution all this time, could you share with the rest of the group?
I also have the same experience. I work at a computer all day, and at the end of the day, have a oily face, as it seems the use of the computer is 'extracting' the oil from my face.
Also noticed that the face becomes dull, there is a loss of suppleness, the appearance of fine lines on the face.
The oil is actually coming from the ingredients which keep the skin firm and supple.
It could get worse if not taken care of.
If anyone has found a solution, it would be great to hear this!


----------



## annag38.nyc (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm getting oily face after hours spent in front of my pc, I always bring my oil absorber paper and some powder to freshen my skin. 








Oil Absorbing Sheets & Blotting Paper | Clean & Clear®


Remove excess oil & shine from your face with our Oil Absorbing Sheets. These oil blotting sheets can be used anytime or anywhere & will remove oil without smudging makeup.




www.cleanandclear.com


----------



## OrangeAngel (Feb 22, 2022)

so awful!! Try putting on some sunscreen before starting to work every day.
Also, in the middle of the day, wash your face with cold water and some neutral soap


----------

